# Real opportunities to make money from the internet



## mike

Other than this website I run a few different sites to make money. People often ask me how they can also make money from the internet.

There are a lot of scams and expensive programs on the internet, that often only make the owner of that site rich.

Two programs which I can recommend to anyone are:

Infobarrel &
Hubpages

Both are *free* to join. Basically you make money by writing articles on any topic. You get paid based on how much traffic your articles get and how many times people click on your ads. Never click on your own ads though and don't tell anyone to click on your ads!

Google is pretty smart to detect "click fraud". If you have any questions about the sites you can send me a PM.

You need to realize though, it is not a "get rich quick" scheme. If you are lucky you might make enough for a weekend away with your significant other. The more you get into it though, you might decide to start your own website.

Infobarrel and Hubpages are both good sites to get to know what all the fuss is about. Hubpages has a great community and forums, where you can ask any questions about getting traffic and making money from your articles.

Some topics will pay better than others. Health, finance and relationships are all good things to write about.

You will need to get your own Adsense account, but that is fairly easy to get.


----------

